# Dell Optiplex 7020 SFF suspend and resume issues



## Baldwin (Apr 23, 2019)

I have a Dell Optiplex 7020 SFF with BIOS version A17 that I would like to be able to suspend and resume successfully.  Running `sysctl hw.acpi` under FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE lists S3, S4, and S5 as supported sleep states.  However, I have encountered some issues which I have not been able to fully resolve.


No video output from integrated Intel HD Graphics 4400 after resume when running from console.  Installation of drm-kmod and adding to /etc/rc.conf fixed this.
No network via em(4) gigabit Ethernet interface after resume as described in bug report 231828.  This issue is not present with FreeBSD-12.0-STABLE (2019-04-18 snapshot), but these patches have not made their way back to FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE yet.
The system will spontaneously power on a few seconds after `acpiconf -s 3` is issued.  I have tested that this facility works correctly under Debian 9 with a backported Linux kernel.  The FreeBSD handbook suggested setting `hw.acpi.disable_on_poweroff="0"` in /boot/loader.conf, but this did not fix the issue.  Are there any other settings I can apply?


----------

